# Contacts for Yahoo!?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi,

It may be put in the _that's life _section 

I think we should trade Yahoo Messenger! Contacts, so we could chat more often.

I also wonder : Who the hell is in *Canada*???

Thanks 

Karine


----------



## unidlehands (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi there,

Karine especially  just sent you a PM.

Anyway, if you would like to chat to me (someone who has had a really bad last 6 months but is now 95% recovered) about recovery tips, I am also a good listener then you can do in the following ways:

MSN Messenger: [email protected]

Yahoo Messenger: [email protected]

E-Mail: [email protected]

Hope to speak to some of you soon,

Graham (Leeds, UK)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh well, can't hide my name forever I guess...

[email protected]


----------

